# Do You Have A Big Tree in the Front Yard ?



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

This can't be cheap, but what skill !!

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see someone freaking out and calling animal control.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool, but I'd hate to have that sitting outdoors in the weather all the time.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Couldn't watch the video at work, but guessing the guy's carving something with his chainsaw? If so, there's a really cool bear at the Portage Gander Mountain from a 200 +/- year old tree that died in the parking lot. I guess the developer wanted to make sure it wasn't cut down years ago and then had this done when it died.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.hollowlogonline.com/onsite.html

His website.

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone carved a gnome in a trunk in the front yard a couple of blocks from me. It looks like the Vernor's Gnome.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Steve said:


> Very cool, but I'd hate to have that sitting outdoors in the weather all the time.


Summer neighbors have a 6' standing bear that was done about 10 years ago. They use a pump sprayer and Thompson's WS every spring. It's tarp covered in the winter. It's still in pretty good shape..


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Very talented artist.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

There's a guy that does this in SE Michigan. 

I've seen bears done in a similar manner to to the video posted, tigers sitting on a branch, the "hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil" monkeys, and the mad hatter, among others.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

Quote--- there's a really cool bear at the Portage Gander Mountain from a 200 +/- year old tree that died in the parking lot. I guess the developer wanted to make sure it wasn't cut down years ago and then had this done when it died.[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, the reason it croaked is coz GM blacktopped the whole parking lot including right up to the trunk of the tree. There was no way for it to get adequate water when they did this. Nice job GM, it was a beautiful tree.


----------

